# Sad Day - Listed Homestead



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

After much thought I have made the decision to move back to NE. The farm was mine and Ron's dream and would have been great. Without him, not so much. We were neither from the area and had not been here long enough to have ties to the community, so I am moving back to where my kids and family are. Had the first showing yesterday, and it was harder than I expected. I still have my property in NE and while it is not what I would want it is practical for me at this stage of my life. If anyone is interested in a 10 acre homestead in Clark SD let me know


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so sorry. Best wishes for your future in Nebraska.

If anyone is interested, who can we contact or do you have a URL for the listing?

Can you tells us what buildings there are, how the area around the home has been developed (tree shelter) and what the land has been used for. Given that this is East River South Dakota, it is more likely to have trees and land for growing something, but it may still be virgin prairie.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am sorry for your misfortune as well, I hope it leads to unexpected and wonderful opportunities for you. As they say sometimes when one door closes another one opens.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry you have to let go of the dream, but it is better now before winter, as Sentry said this could open the door of a better opportunity.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sorry for the loss of Ron and your misfortune of having to backtrack on the dream.

Earlier this year, when you posted or advice, it really got me thinking about what my wife will be able to do when I pass on. So, thanks for that.

Maybe sometime, you'll be able to find a smaller homestead that is closer to your family? Is that an option that you're interested in?


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Everyone. I agree this will just be a new chapter, just not the one that was planned. I had never planned on moving back to a subdivision but that is where life it taking me for now. While not a perfect location I can still remain prepared and will just have to develop a plan B in the event of a SHTF event. Hopefully I will still be welcomed here in the forum.

Here is a link to the Property: http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/41829-164th-St_Clark_SD_57225_M84779-38945

The listing isn't really complete. Complete new energy windows including patio door with lifetime warranty, basement newly water proofed with new sump and back up, basement wall reinforced, remodeled bathroom with new floor and cabinets, new supply lines in pex. Fields completely fenced and crossed for cattle as well as auto waters and 3 outside faucets. 6 fruit trees newly planted as well as asparagus bed. Located on dirt road with nearest neighbor over a mile. Hills and prairie, and while it has a shelter belt few trees. There is also a multi fuel (pellet/corn) stove available new never installed although is in the house, we hadn't had time to get it installed.

Beautiful views, ample wildlife Pheasants, dove, deer, etc


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

grakita, if I could reach out and hug you right now, I would. While not an easy decision, I do think you've made a wise decision. I pray your sale will go quickly and smoothly. There just may be a new dream on your horizon - one that honors the dreams you shared with your husband but reflects who and where you are in life right now. God bless.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

grakita said:


> Thanks Everyone. I agree this will just be a new chapter, just not the one that was planned. I had never planned on moving back to a subdivision but that is where life it taking me for now. While not a perfect location I can still remain prepared and will just have to develop a plan B in the event of a SHTF event. Hopefully I will still be welcomed here in the forum.
> 
> Here is a link to the Property: http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/41829-164th-St_Clark_SD_57225_M84779-38945
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss, cyber hugs out to you. Hope everything works out with your move. Looked at the link. What a great place and price. Wish we could relocate there, I'd jump at the opportunity and great price. But wife's to close to retirement to move.


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

jeff47041 said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of Ron and your misfortune of having to backtrack on the dream.
> 
> Earlier this year, when you posted or advice, it really got me thinking about what my wife will be able to do when I pass on. So, thanks for that.
> 
> Maybe sometime, you'll be able to find a smaller homestead that is closer to your family? Is that an option that you're interested in?


I hope at some future date to find something that is similar. The problem isn't the house or size, it is simply the location. If I could move this property closer to my family it would be perfect. However it isn't practical for me to stay here alone.

Since you mentioned your wife, from my perspective here are some of the things I wish I had known. Now keep in mind I am retired Military and most recently spent 10 years working for the VA and while older at 54 am not elderly and few would consider me helpless.

Know when the maintenance is due on ALL the vehicles, and equipment. Know what additives are required for cold weather if there are diesel engines involved and the amount to and when as well as the brands. Know if outdoor equipment needs additives - stabil and amount. Know exactly what property or vehicles are jointly held and be aware if there are any that aren't. HAVE A WILL!!!!!!!!!! Just makes life easier. Think about all the tasks you are each primarily responsible for. I knew the vehicles required maintenance but Ron handled all of that.

Make sure you review any life insurance/pension information on a regular basis - where it is and how much.

My Number one suggestion is to discuss what arrangement you would want made. That was the hardest one for me - what would he want, where did he want to be buried, etc. Most people would be doing this is a location where they were from so ours were a bit different. In my case while Ron was buried here, when the Bellevue Vets Cemetery opens he will be moved as I won't leave him here alone.

I hope this doesn't sound preachy, that wasn't my intent, it is just the perspective from someone that just went thru it and some of the problems I encountered.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.
You can be assured you will always be welcome here.
Good group of folks on this site and I'm sure we will be following your new adventure.
Your advise to get things taken care of and be prepared for the unthinkable is spot on.
My wife and I keep talking about getting out affairs in order so neither one of us is left with a lot of hard decisions when the time comes.
I'm going to work on that this weekend.
Keep your chin up, there are better days ahead.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. I wish you the very best as you transition back to NE. My wife and I have just recently been discussing these issues, so your sad experience will help us, if that is some small consolation. You will always be welcome here and I sincerely hope you find a buyer for your homestead quickly and that this time of transition leads you to other opportunities in your future.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Also, sorry for your loss.

It sounds like it was a sudden loss. Those can be some of the worst.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm so glad you are going to be surrounded by your family & friends for support. You will always be welcome here as far as I'm concerned. You never know, you may be one of those self sufficiency in the suburbs kinda gals! . That stuff looks really cool!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

jeff47041 said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of Ron and your misfortune of having to backtrack on the dream.
> 
> Earlier this year, when you posted or advice, it really got me thinking about what my wife will be able to do when I pass on. So, thanks for that.
> 
> Maybe sometime, you'll be able to find a smaller homestead that is closer to your family? Is that an option that you're interested in?


I too am sorry for your loss. I've also been thinking of what my wife will be able to do if I passed on and that's one of many reasons to be pushing to do as much as I can to make things easier for her, however there are a few things were she will need help here at various times to take care of, like weed clearing to keep fire danger down and getting firewood for each year.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

grakita said:


> I hope at some future date to find something that is similar. The problem isn't the house or size, it is simply the location. If I could move this property closer to my family it would be perfect. However it isn't practical for me to stay here alone.
> 
> Since you mentioned your wife, from my perspective here are some of the things I wish I had known. Now keep in mind I am retired Military and most recently spent 10 years working for the VA and while older at 54 am not elderly and few would consider me helpless.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and that's not preachy. Any advice I can get, the better. I'm 49, she is 47, so we're close to the same age as you. 
You said that you hope you will still be welcome here. I hope you stay and keep posting. You have a second family here.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I too am so very sorry for your loss grakita. As has been wisely said here when a door closes in your life another door will open. My best thoughts and wishes as you move forward (((())))


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that replied you kind thoughts and words are greatly appreciated. Thought I would share a picture from my front deck from this morning. The living room looks out over the deck so this is the normal view from the house - minus the sunrise...


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

I'm truly sorry for your loss I would like to echo the words of encouragement already voiced by our fellow members. I'd also like to say that your place is beautiful! It warms my heart to think your final days together were spent in such tranquil beauty. You are in my prayers.


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

*Update - Listed Homestead*



grakita said:


> After much thought I have made the decision to move back to NE. The farm was mine and Ron's dream and would have been great. Without him, not so much. We were neither from the area and had not been here long enough to have ties to the community, so I am moving back to where my kids and family are. Had the first showing yesterday, and it was harder than I expected. I still have my property in NE and while it is not what I would want it is practical for me at this stage of my life. If anyone is interested in a 10 acre homestead in Clark SD let me know


Well the homestead sold, only 2 weeks on the market and at full asking... When we bought it, it had been on the market for 4 YEARS!!! The kids will be coming down the weekend of 1 Nov to load the truck for the move and I should be back in NE by mid Nov. I have to admit I am still having mixed feelings about this decision as I never expected to move back to NE and especially not back to a subdivision. I will be starting the fixing up process all over again. Right now I just want to get somewhere and finally unpack, I feel like I have been in the moving process for years - we actually started packing up over a year ago for the SD move, and I never finished unpacking here as we weren't here long enough.

Quick question I have a fireplace - wood - in my "new" home, is it practical to install a pellet insert or would I be better off just putting in a pellet stove. This would be for a back up heat source not primary for the home?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Be cautious about a back-up heat source that depends on electricity to work. My opinion is to keep the fireplace in working order and install the (free standing) pellet stove wherever you want.

JMO


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Me, I would stick with just a fireplace. A pellet stove requires electricity to operate, and the cost and availability of pellets could be a problem. Wood can be found as old scrap pallets, old chairs, bookcases, ect. More maintenance is required to clean and maintain it. (The plus is you can load in a bag and not have to feed it ever few hours), but as a backup in a SHTF its not on my list. BUT that's my opinion, take it as it is.
Hope your move goes smooth, and you get adjusted to your new location, again you are in my prayers.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm glad your homestead sold quick and for your asking price. I'm sorry you had to sell at all. Remember you will be near family and PS is here for you too.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Even though you're moving, remember to stick around on here, okay?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Be cautious about a back-up heat source that depends on electricity to work. My opinion is to keep the fireplace in working order and install the (free standing) pellet stove wherever you want.
> 
> JMO


A while back someone posted a link to a gravity fed pellet stove made just South of us in Grants Pass, Oregon. I had the link in favorites but deleated it, but it looked like a good stove considering it didn't need electricity to feed the pellets or run a combustion fan.


----------

